# Lifestyles & Discussion > Bitcoin / Cryptocurrencies >  Europac Takes BTC for PMs Through Bitpay

## FSP-Rebel

Schiff finally bellies up to the bar.
Full press release @http://blog.europacmetals.com/2014/0...cepts-bitcoin/ 



> We are excited to announce that through a new partnership with BitPay, we now accept bitcoin payments! We are the largest precious metals dealer in the world to do so. Speak with one of our Precious Metals Specialists today for more information. Read the full press release below.

----------

